# ML7 - Metals 479



## System (3 April 2018)

Metals 479 Limited has acquired the high-grade Corcoran Silver & Gold Project located in the Tier One mining jurisdiction of Nevada, USA. The Corcoran Project lies in a prolific belt of gold and silver deposits, 75 km northeast of the historic Tonopah silver-gold district which produced more than 175 million ounces of silver and 15 km east of Kinross' Round Mountain Mine, which has produced more than 10 million ounces of gold.

Corcoran is an advanced exploration project where 17,895 metres of exploration drilling has been conducted which has identified significant high grade mineralisation.

It is anticipated that ML7 will list on the ASX during May 2018.

http://metals479.com


----------



## Miner (8 April 2018)

System said:


> Metals 479 Limited has acquired the high-grade Corcoran Silver & Gold Project located in the Tier One mining jurisdiction of Nevada, USA. The Corcoran Project lies in a prolific belt of gold and silver deposits, 75 km northeast of the historic Tonopah silver-gold district which produced more than 175 million ounces of silver and 15 km east of Kinross' Round Mountain Mine, which has produced more than 10 million ounces of gold.
> 
> Corcoran is an advanced exploration project where 17,895 metres of exploration drilling has been conducted which has identified significant high grade mineralisation.
> 
> ...




Connection with MRL is really interesting to make an active watch on this .


----------

